# Gorgeous and he knows it!



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Was a bit trigger happy this weekend and couldn't resist snapping a few pics of my kitten.
He is very photogenic and is getting used to me sticking a camera in his face. Just as well!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

He is rather handsome, you have every reason to want to show him off! 

Your camera also did well to pick him out in the shade like that


----------



## fudgethenudge (May 27, 2010)

I agree he sure is georgious - what a fabulous cat shame my dogs dont like cats cause i would love to have another one. I used to have a black persian when i was single and she used to follow everyone home if they petted her - was very well know locally and at the vets cause she was always disappearing.


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Aurelia. It was a particularly bright day, unusual for us. I was surprised that the camera showed the tulips in their true colour as it usually has a problem with reds.
FMN


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Eeep! I'm so jelous, your pics are absolutely stunning and great quality!:thumbup:

He's coat comes up so well, and I love the red tulips just above him, thats my favourite shot 

I get trigger happy too, but then I have the hard task of chosing and deleting a few to make more room, lol.


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Aw thanks very much guys. 
Shazza, I had to laugh about taking lots of photos, I would never have guessed
Fudgethenudge, I'm glad no-one stole your celebrity black Persian!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Forget-me-not said:


> Aw thanks very much guys.
> Shazza, I had to laugh about taking lots of photos, I would never have guessed
> Fudgethenudge, I'm glad no-one stole your celebrity black Persian!


It's a never ending quest to get the perfect shot  x


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

I know what you mean. Oscar had already moved straight towards the camera and I really wanted the red tulips in the picture so I had to wait untill he went back into position. The inconsiderate sod!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Blissful ignorance 

Just realised your a newbie, welcome and have a nice time on the forum! Remember to post more pics, we love it, lol.

What is your handsome boy called anyway?  x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's stunning great pictures too


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Hi Shazza. Thanks for the welcome. My boy is called Oscar Wild to give him his full name, or Ozzie (if he's having a maddie). He has a few other names that I'd be too embarrassed to repeat on here!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful photos i'd be inclined to get them blown up and framed


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: great pics


----------

